# has anyone tried castor oil to bring on labor?



## mich68 (Mar 3, 2005)

My doula suggested I try it at 41 weeks but I'm a little scared because I've heard it's painful and makes labor harder.


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

I haven't tried it ...but you will probably get mixed reviews. Some women I have talked to said, definately, it brought on labor and boy were they glad they did it...then other women will tell you all it brought on was serious gastro intestional distress (and massive diarrhea) and nothing happened anyway...

So basically, I was no help at all







however, I didn't want to pass up your post without responding...

I would try some other things first...

Good luck...are you overdue yet or just preparing?


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Can you midwife not give you "better" options?

Stripping my membranes was great for me (though many people don't like that), excuse the spelling but caliphalum, etc..., kwim? I have heard HORRID things about castor oil. You can probably get alot of the same effect with an enema & some nipple stimulation if you are that desperate.


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

Two ways not to induce labour: blue cohosh and castor oil


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

Some information I found interesting (from This Site)

Quote:

Inducing with castor oil is not without hazard.. The action of this harsh substance is that once swallowed the castor oil is hydrolized by intestinal lipases to recinoleic acid- which stimulates intestinal secretion, decreases glucose absorption and increases intestinal motility. My question to a midwife who says castor oil is not absorbed is 'Would you please provide me with references for that statement?'. I worry about women taking castor oil because they also give their babies castor oil as it passes through the gut. This means the baby may pass meconium, too. If the midwife always transports for meconium in the amniotic fluid, this could cost the woman her planned home birth and lead to aggressive suctioning of the newborn.
I know of several women who've used castor oil and not had any problems, but I personally wouldn't risk it.


----------



## crazybama_moma (May 11, 2005)

i did with my first child becasue my mother said it would help bring on labor and i had PUPPS witch is basicaly hives for someone who is pregnent awwwwwfullll, but anyway i tried it and i thought i was going into labor so my dear husband and friend took me to the hospitol and all i had was gas....I vomited all the way home and sit on the potty the rest of the night and all the next day, needless to say 2 weeks later on my due date i had my daughter and the PUPPS were gone with in hour of delivery, would not tri it but i will suggest taking a ride in a old jeep or truck preferably a jeep with bad axals and bounce around for about 2 hours and before you are done you should be in labor that is what we did the night before the same daughter was born.....I HAD TO GET RIDE OF THE PUBBS if you ever get it you will under stand.....or just let nature take its course and the baby will come when he or she is ready to meet and greet the parents to be.......









01/25/98







11/01/00


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

I used castor oil, at the recommendation of my midwife, when I had my baby in January. I had just had an u/s and was found with low fluid.... so my choices were: medical induction, or get labour going on my own. It was 3 days before my EDD.

Let me tell you.... that stuff WORKED, but.... god, it was awful. As soon as it was in my mouth, I was instantly vomiting. The thought of it still makes me sick. I originally tried to drink it straight and that was literally impossible... so I mixed it with orange juice and vanilla ice cream... and it was still the most vile thing I have ever encountered. I got it down though, and it worked. Contactions started out 1-2 minutes apart... and labour was only 5 hours long. There were no complications, really.... at least none that would have been caused by castor oil.

I wouldn't recommend it, but it did work. I know what its like to just want the baby OUT, at the end... but I'm not sure I could bring myself to do it again.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

It DIDN'T work for me, and it tasted horrible! I almost threw up each of the times I tried it. Of course, I tried it at 38 weeks (semester break at school, and I didn't want to miss any of the next semester). Anyway, it made me feel like crap. But, I had an emergency induction at 41.5 weeks when DD had almost no amniotic fluid left.

Good luck, and I'd try something else first!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I took it at 43 weeks. About a hour after the bh it brought on left I went into real labor and had my baby 2 hours later. I did loads of reading on co and after wading through loads of info I didnt see any harm it would cause baby. I took it with root beer and also rubbed it on my tummy. I only hasd to sit on the loo once and its wasnt that bad. I would do it again.

My mw doesnt want a mom using b&b without her being there to watch for problems. One of them messes with the heart. I tried b&b homepathics and they just brought on bh's


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I don't know that I'd do anything to induce unless there was some reason to. is there a reason to?

I've used castor oil with good success for babies who were late or moms that wanted to get labor going. There have been a couple instances where the intestinal distress continued well into labor and that was hard.


----------



## candipooh (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamamidwife*
There have been a couple instances where the intestinal distress continued well into labor and that was hard.


That is how it was for me too. Not fun but it did work. The biggest fear is dehydration. I was sure to drink a glas of water every time I sat on the loo (which was alot) It wasn't just 'kinda runny' it was like water. the worst was during transition when I was in the birth pool.







I wonder if anyone noticed. :LOL

I read up on it and decided that the risk was very low. I think it was gentalbirth.org that had alot of information on.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

As usual, I agree with pamamidwife.

I used it with my first. Took it three times. It wasn't too bad; no serious adverse effects, but no labor either. I wouldn't do it again unless I HAD to. (Like I was facing a pitocin induction or there was a serious medical reason to get the baby out.)


----------



## Pseudopunk (May 5, 2005)

I did it with my last child and it definately worked. My MIL also did it with two of her children and had good results. I have no regrets about it, just have to make sure you stay hydrated.


----------



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

ugh, that stuff is awful. One of my mw rec'd it cuz my water had started to leak, and was showing some signs of meconium staining. It gave me the runs, which lasted throughout that day (thursday) and into the next when labor actually started. All that pooping made me self-conscious while laboring.







It prolly would have been better if the mw (diff than the one who rec'd the co) had made an effor to clean me up.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

I've used it several times and once made me severly dehydrated. I did have my hb but I passed out twice after the birth. I would only do it if I absolutely had to. Its also hard for me to get down, I gag alot.

Michelle


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

I used castor oil with my first at 42 weeks. I will NOT do that again. I personally had no problem getting it down, I just mixed it with OJ and chugged. Guess I'd done enough tequila shots in my day







The effects were awful - within an hour I was on the toilet and basically could not leave there for another 3 or 4 hours. My butt was killing me for a good 24 hours. It did not start labor and I needed preparation H and tucks medicated pads like you wouldn't believe.

I'm really glad it didn't start labor, because I felt awful enough with the effects of the castor oil, I couldn't imagine also dealing with contractions. I definitely will not do it again.


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

i took it at 41 wks with dd - i was so impatient for labor, and the mw said I could - it was my idea though. anyway, the bathroom stuff wasn't too bad, it cleaned me out but i wasn't miserable. i took it in the am and went into labor that night. my mw were very good about cleaning away when I was pushing and the side effects were still hanging around.

this time i will be much more patient, but probably wouldn't hesitate to use it if I was 42 wks or had a reason an induction was needed.


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

I was 13 days postdates and facing hospital transfer so my MW did a membrane sweep and had me drink 2 oz castor oil. I had an unpleasant (but not unbearable) night of cleaning out and my ctx started the next morning.

My labor was pretty routine after that, 10 hrs, steady progress, healthy 9.9 lb baby.

I was very close to labor on my own, 4.5 cm dialated prior to start of ctx and 3 cm prior to membrane sweep.


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

I tried castor oil at 41 weeks with my son. The medwife told me I was mostly effaced and 1cm dilated, so I should take a bunch of castor oil that evening and she'd be surprised if she didn't see me (in labor) that night.







: Talk about setting somebody up for failure.

I don't have any way of knowing for sure whether the oil caused the mild contractions and loss of my mucous plug that night, but I *do* know that it contributed to the "something's supposed to be _happening_" mindset that had me obsessing over the contractions and ultimately accepting a cytotec induction.

I agree with Pam, never again will I do something to "hurry things up" unless I have a definite reason for it.


----------



## Rainbow (Nov 19, 2001)

When I hit 41 weeks my midwife gave me a list of the things I could try to help labor along if I wanted to. I was not giving up my assisted homebirth, but I also wanted nature to takes its course. So I chose not to do anything until I neared 42 weeks, and thankfully I never had to- I went into labor th very night she gave my ideas at 41 weeks.

Anyway- I had decided that ingesting something was my last resort. So my first choice was nipple stimulation and car vibrations. I know quite a few mama's who've had success with the combination of a long normal car ride (2+ hours) and nipple stimulation. They said they didn't have to use a pump or roll their nipples, but just rub through the bra and shirt.

So anyway, if I needed to get labor going I'd try such things first... I wouldn't want to experience the castor oil symptoms at all... but especially wouldn't want to start labor off with them.


----------



## burke-a-bee (Jan 8, 2005)

My mother had castor oil when she had me. My grandmothers both took castor oil with their labors. I took it with my third child. It wasn't that bad. Runny poops was the only draw back for me. I went into labor three hour after drinking it and had the baby 35 minutes after labor started. I had my membranes stipped with my first birth and let me tell you I'd take castor oil any day over that.


----------



## zeldabee (Aug 23, 2004)

I took castor oil when my water broke but I wasn't in labor. I was worried about induction (rightly so). I got irregular contrations from it, but no labor. It was horrible! I didn't throw up, but it was the worst thing I've ever ingested. I spent some time on the toilet, but that part wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I did pass the oil, apparently unchanged. That was pretty gross. I did this twice the day after my water broke, to no avail.

Then (long story) my midwife was unavailable, and I ended up with an OB I'd never even met, hospital (I'd planned birthing center), IV, constant monitoring, pitocin which didn't work, after 12 hours of that, being completely closed, and having an uncontrollable urge to push, I had an epidural. I pushed my son out two hours later, feeling nothing. The whole thing was pretty awful, but at least I avoided a CS (just barely). It was worth trying something to try to avoid induction, but I wish I'd followed up on finding out about accupuncture to start labor, but, oh, well.


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

Geez, I think it's really irresponsible for care providers to be handing out "how to get labor started" tips right on the nose of 41 weeks. What a way to undermine a woman's trust in her body







:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I took it with Alex. I was 3.5 weeks over (realistically, probably a little less but impossible to tell) and under so much pressure it was unbelievable. It worked- one bowel movement, no diarrhoea, mucus, etc- and he was born 5pm the following day.
With Isaac, I found the bottle I used with Alex, saw it was past it's expiry date and threw it in the bin- this was about 4pm. I woke up with mild contractions at 3am, and he was born by noon







Probably the best, easiest way to use the stuff.
OR, to paraphrase. If you're desperate, take it. If you're not, don't. My options weren't even between an induction and a natural birth- because of the baby's size, we knew I would have been pressurised into a c-section had the consultants got their hands on me, and I was running out of options. (I only took 2 doses, a teaspoonful each time. If you're planning on using this, I'd keep the quantities WAY down.)


----------



## loveharps (Mar 16, 2005)

I took it. My sister used it when she was overdue and it worked. The women in my family (as far as we know back to my Grandmother) have not gone into labor without assistance. My Grandmother used it with both her pregnancys. My greatest fear was that I would ...um...have the effects, and it wouldn't work. Thats exactly what happened! It was horrible, I would never do it again.
I ended up in hospital having an induction









Have you tried evening primrose oil? My other sister used it (took a capsule and inserted one) and she went into labor within hours. Good luck.


----------



## septmommy (Dec 21, 2003)

I was 9 days past due (16 according to my dates) and I did not want a hospital induction. With my midwifes okay I took castor oil in OJ mixed with a tiny bit of vodka (I don't remember why the vodka was added). I chased it with a tablespoon of peanut butter so I didn't continue to taste the castor oil. Getting it down wasn't that bad, but getting it out was awful. I had horrible stomach pains and wasn't even able to make it all the way to the toilet at one point. Yuck! But it worked and I went into labor. I had a 33 hour labor which I could either blame on castor oil or on my 10 pound 4 oz boy. The plus is that I was so cleaned out that there was no pooping during labor. Good luck!


----------



## pamela6000 (Apr 9, 2004)

I had a terrible birth experience with my first while living in South Italy. C-sect for no apparent reason. My water broke and they did not feel like waiting for the next day. With my 2nd, my water broke and I was not yet in labor. I was so scared this 2nd baby would end up a csect like the first. When I called my midwives, they recommended the "California Cocktail" which was as the above woman stated..cod liver oil, orange juice and vodka . (but using a blender) The vodka was to relax me and help me sleep...it was night time. I did awake and have to use the loo 2 x or so...nothing bad really though. And when I woke the 3rd I was in labor and left for the birth center. I did throw up, but hours later and in transition..cannot say related to the oil , as my doula was having me eat light snacks all along. It was good to be "cleaned out" and not need to poop through out labor! My labor was long...but without drugs or induction, she was born! I would take the castor oil again.
Ps..in pharmacy near where the midwives practice...they had the castor oil ..lemon flavored ...ready to go in correct size...cannot remember now what the quantity was. Possibly the correct amount of the oil is the key...and mixing it right. Honestly...I do not remember that I really even tasted it..maybe due to lemon flavor..and using the blender!


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

first of all it has a long history of use
secondly even if you read the web site listed you will see a study where it worked better than the control group- 25% better than the control they used it and then followed it up with induction for those who did not go into labor so if you are facing an induction I would use it because it will increase your chances of a successful induction-- it increases prostaglandin activity and that is why it helps produce labor- and yes it can cause diarrhea but I have found that the majority of pregnant women have slow bowels and don't really end up with strong purges like it would when they are non-pregnant.

but to echo what has been said why are you trying to induce now? do you know that risks of a sick baby at 42 weeks are about the same as a 38 week baby actually the 38 week baby has a slightly higher risk of not being well.
what is your bishop's score? this is an tool to use to see if you are likely to have a successful induction...

if you have a nervous provider then you have to decide if you are going to have some non-stress tests everyother day or what ever routine they want to assure them that the baby is still alright--
the problem with medical inductions is that they do not usually end in an unmedicated safe birth ---


----------

